# Tattoo Quotes



## Talia Blake

I would like to get a tattoo representing the loss of my baby i quite like
"There is no foot so small it cannot leave an imprint on this earth".
Does anyone else have one. or do you have quotes that got you through your miscarriage or gave you hope?

Thanks


----------



## Twinkie210

I like your quote!

One of the slogan's from a support group I go to is "There are footprints on my heart" so it might be pretty to use:
"There is no foot so small it cannot leave an imprint on your heart" or make it direct and say:
"Though your foot was small, it still left an imprint on my heart."

I also saw this one on another website:
Their tiny feet go before us to teach us the way home 

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cassie10

I am going pretty soon to get a tattoo for my little angel that says "Too Beautiful For Earth" I think it is very fitting! :)


----------



## Nikki_d72

I've been thinking a lot about getting a memorial tattoo as well, but as it would be two sets of footprints it might be quite spread out and I'm struggling with the best place to get it. Any thoughts/ideas? I'm not sure if I'd want it somewhere always visible as I may have to explain it away to strangers all the time, but then again I'd like to be able to see it whenever I want so I'm not sure about the back for that reason. I keep changing my mind. I'm not sure how good a tattoist would be at copying the footprints exactly anyway and if they weren't right it would really upset me - has anyone had this done?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Nikki_d72 said:


> I've been thinking a lot about getting a memorial tattoo as well, but as it would be two sets of footprints it might be quite spread out and I'm struggling with the best place to get it. Any thoughts/ideas? I'm not sure if I'd want it somewhere always visible as I may have to explain it away to strangers all the time, but then again I'd like to be able to see it whenever I want so I'm not sure about the back for that reason. I keep changing my mind. I'm not sure how good a tattoist would be at copying the footprints exactly anyway and if they weren't right it would really upset me - has anyone had this done?

Id say the foot is a nice place, or chest (prob more suited to a man) im not sure how big ur little ones footprints are, but you could have it on foot, leg, arm?
Id say have somewhere where u can see it :hugs:
Iv seen tattoos where the prints look sooo good and really exact!
heres some ideas 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=677


----------



## Nikki_d72

Thanks for that, my boys were only 20wks, so the footprints are quite small but I wouldn't want anything too big. I'll have to think a lot about it as I'm so prone to changing my mind just now.


----------



## collie_crazy

Have you seen Butterfly Footprints? I was thinking of requesting one to be made with Emilys footprints and then having that done as a tattoo. You could have them both done on your side, like at your hip. That way you will always see them when getting dressed / in the shower etc but they are easily hideable (Unless I suppose you wear a bikini a lot). 

I want to have mine on my wrist but as I want to train to become a primary school teacher I dont know how appropriate that would be. 

But I've also seen this - 
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTf-5zWc0LorPlwE67pKU5IBCNmkt9mrs59ZW9ZfjZsyrd-jrA9aw

which I quite liked. It has the name as the design of the butterfly so mine would say Emily and I think I'd have it in lilac shades. But not sure if that would have to be quite big so again not suitable for my wrist.


----------



## Twinkl3

I've always usse the phrase "Always Remembered - Never Forgotten" and I plan on getting it tattoo'd in Spanish (Getting MIL to translate so it's accurate) with the picture of a cherub also. It's something that will mean a hell of a lot to me and also can be related to the death of my dad and best friend. The cherub will signify my angel.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I like 'fly fearlessly' for my angels. :)


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I like " I never held you in my arms but always in my heart"


----------



## Twinkie210

I have a new phrase I am using for my profile pic in October (Pregnancy Loss Awareness Month)

"Loved with a Love beyond telling,
missed with a grief beyond tears."


----------



## Mrs G

There are some really lovely ideas here. 

Twinkie, I didn't know about Pregnancy awareness month but have just ordered my ribbon and will be sending out the info on the wave of light to everyone I know. Thank you.

Love to all
xx


----------



## vermeil

I like simple quotes... 

"little steps to my heart"

:hugs:


----------



## maggieme

I really like your quote. I got a memorial tattoo for my 3 losses on my left forearm. It's of a dandelion and it's seeds being blown down my arm and the seeds transform to 3 black birds flying away. I get lots of comments on how much people like it or think it's cool and whenever anyone asks more about it I just say it has a personal meaning. No one has ever asked more after I say that and I love having it right their to look at whenever I want.


----------



## nicola walker

all of these ideas r lovely i had an eptopic in 2009 and i was told yesterday that i should miscarry soon as my hcg levels have droped been thinkin about a memorial tatto since my eptopic but wasnt sure what to get soo upset that this has happend and i am really sorry for you losses. I have a 3 year old son and i have his foot tattooed on my back its nice and personal xx


----------



## nicola walker

all of these ideas r lovely i had an eptopic in 2009 and i was told yesterday that i should miscarry soon as my hcg levels have droped been thinkin about a memorial tatto since my eptopic but wasnt sure what to get soo upset that this has happend and i am really sorry for you losses. I have a 3 year old son and i have his foot tattooed on my back its nice and personal xx


----------

